# Christianity shaken to it's core.



## SemperFiDawg (Jul 7, 2017)

Happy Friday y'all.

http://babylonbee.com/news/christianity-shaken-core-atheist-refers-god-magic-invisible-friend/


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 7, 2017)

Lol


----------



## ambush80 (Jul 7, 2017)

SemperFi,

Where did your other thread go?  Can you re-post the link to that article, please?


----------



## bullethead (Jul 7, 2017)

Go to The Onion. More good sources of "news"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2017)

Love the Babylon Bee. Great source of satirical humor.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jul 8, 2017)

ambush80 said:


> SemperFi,
> 
> Where did your other thread go?  Can you re-post the link to that article, please?



Mods pulled it.  Had some bad language in it I hadn't noticed or I wouldn't have posted it in the first place.


----------



## ambush80 (Jul 8, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Mods pulled it.  Had some bad language in it I hadn't noticed or I wouldn't have posted it in the first place.



Ah.  Can you PM it to me?  I want to show it to someone.  Thanks.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jul 10, 2017)

Done


----------

